# Night Vision Scopes



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in the market for a decent night vision scope. Anyone else have one or have any prior experiences with one? I just need one that I will be able to see 100 to 200 yards and make a shot. I know they can get pretty dang expensive but don't really want to give up an arm and leg.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been looking too, hard to find any good information on performance online.
I have been hunting with a depredation permit in north Okaloosa and one of my hunting buddies has two night vision monoculars.
One can be mounted and used with a red dot scope.Does a good job and provides a reasonably good view for the entire 22 acre field we are hunting.We were able to count 13 deer in a group 180-200 yards out.
The other is strictly hand held and is useless past 50-75ft. 
From what I can gather the gen 1 night vision stuff is limited to a 100' or so.
EBAY has plenty of listings but good luck figuring out what is worth having.
I get the feeling that night vision is something where you get what you pay for but you need to understand what it is that you are paying for.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea you summed it up pretty good. You get what you pay for it what it seems like the bottom line is. I've looked on cabelas and there are some pretty good reviews for ATN brand scopes. Looks like anything under $3000 might be suspect for what I want one for.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Lots of good info and products here.

http://www.tnvc.com/


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Good site! thanks Gravity


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im looking at one from midway usa it is the ATN PS22-CGT, works with a reg scope so you dont have to dedicate a rifle to night shooting. And from the research I have done works real good with the Trijicon 4x32,or any 4x32 what I was told anyway per ATN.

http://www.atncorp.com/ You can get the complete specs on all the ATN stuff but look around for better pricing.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Also remember not all night vision is rated for high recoil guns, most on the market were designed to be used with 556.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Look for a Russian surplus scope


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

*night vision*

Would be nice to find one that someone has used a little and wants to get rid of it.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> Im looking at one from midway usa it is the ATN PS22-CGT, works with a reg scope so you dont have to dedicate a rifle to night shooting. And from the research I have done works real good with the Trijicon 4x32,or any 4x32 what I was told anyway per ATN.
> 
> http://www.atncorp.com/ You can get the complete specs on all the ATN stuff but look around for better pricing.


 

Any idea if muzzle flash would impact the unit?

Smitty


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ruger1 said:


> Im looking at one from midway usa it is the ATN PS22-CGT, works with a reg scope so you dont have to dedicate a rifle to night shooting. And from the research I have done works real good with the Trijicon 4x32,or any 4x32 what I was told anyway per ATN.
> 
> http://www.atncorp.com/ You can get the complete specs on all the ATN stuff but look around for better pricing.



I find this dubious since Trijicon ACOGs have notoriously short eye relief.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@1956, from what the ATN rep told me no it wont. This model also has a bright light shut off.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ Gravity, well cant tell you for certain since I havent used it personally this is from customer reviews that I have read and from what the rep at ATN told me.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ruger1 said:


> @ Gravity, well cant tell you for certain since I havent used it personally this is from customer reviews that I have read and from what the rep at ATN told me.


Nevermind, this scope mounts in front of an ACOG. If you were using a monocular you would have problems.

I would recommend that you look around and research as many different companies you can before you drop over $2k on night vision. I don't think its a good idea to make a decision based solely on what a company representative says; they are usually the first to lie and rip someone off. The TNVC store I linked previously has a good selection of quality products. Also note that the model your interested in is just a military type classification, several other companies make an identical scope.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

No doubt,more less going with what ATN said as a guideline still looking just like the features of that ATN model.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I finally bought my NV fromhttp://www.opticshq.com/ this company actually works with tnvc.com and supplies some of there NV parts and pretty sure there night vision.There prices were out standing! And they took the time to answer all my question,if your looking for any type of NV you should give these guys a try.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update ruger1. I will check this out! If you don't mind me asking...what did you end up going with? There looks to be several NV scopes that I could see being really good in the field.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ deer engineer,I got the an/pvs 14 3rd gen with hand select tube...turbo charged. All jokes aside I got this one because it is very versatile you can mount it to a day scope or as a hands free head mount and many other options. These guys had it 400 cheaper than anyone else. And the more I read up on the ATN it was a good scope but in the end was not as versatile as this one and in my opinion made a little bit better. Hope this helps let us know what you end up with.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> I find this dubious since Trijicon ACOGs have notoriously short eye relief.



I have used pvs-22's with ACOG's, unless you don't have the rifle shouldered properly the recoil will not give you scope eye. Remember that you have to have a rail system in place on the rifle to mount in-line night vision optics.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have used pvs-22's with ACOG's, unless you don't have the rifle shouldered properly the recoil will not give you scope eye. Remember that you have to have a rail system in place on the rifle to mount in-line night vision optics.


Most of the complaints I've seen from ACOG users are those who use A2 stocks on their rifles. This most commonly occurs with Marines using M16A4s. This is less of an issue on say an M4 due to the collapsible stock. I personally never liked ACOGs due the their eye relief which requires a specific cheek weld. This also makes unconventional shooting positions awkward.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Most of the complaints I've seen from ACOG users are those who use A2 stocks on their rifles. This most commonly occurs with Marines using M16A4s. This is less of an issue on say an M4 due to the collapsible stock. I personally never liked ACOGs due the their eye relief which requires a specific cheek weld. This also makes unconventional shooting positions awkward.


I had the ACE skeleton stock on mine. Also had a Dr. optics reflex site mounted on top of the ACOG for cqb engagements so that for close or quick engagements I didn't have to try and get the eye relief just right. In addition, for fast and close night engagements, I used a PEQ-2a laser. This allowed to carry the rifle to and from the position without the heavy night sight mounted and I could mount the night sight when settled into a firing position. I did hear a lot of complaints about the ACOG as well but people needed to realize that it is not a cqb optic, if they wanted a cqb optic then an aimpoint would be the way to go. In addition, if their is an inline night vision in front of the scope it makes the rifle pretty front heavy and it is unlikely that many alternate firing positions would be doable anyways while the night vision is mounted. The only nightvision that I remember really giving us problems was the old PVS-10's, which are no longer made or serviced anymore. Many a sniper student got their right eye split open using those old sights.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

This is why I generally prefer to run an Aimpoint with a magnifier. Its the best of both worlds, but its a brick at about 1.5lbs when used with an Aimpoint M4.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The Pulsar Digisight N550 Nightvision Riflescope also the D-760 or D-740 seem to be the favorites of the nighttime hog hunters in TX then of course they are using the W1000-9 Thermal Weapon Sight and various FLIR units. I am talking animal killing equipment not people here.

For poor people like me that cannot afford night vision the Laser Genetics ND3 and 5 or the Elusive Wildlife Kill lights are what we use. I also use the TX Boars Feeder Lights that are proven Hog getters.


----------

